# ATV trunk/box



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a used/scuffed up ATV trunk/box. It’s solid and the hinges and latches are in good shape. I do not have any brackets for this. There are several holes in the bottom where it was previously attached to a 4 wheeler. Asking $20. You can text me @ 435-six six nine-2137. I’m in West Jordan. Thanks for looking!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

SOLD


----------

